# Epirb



## BFP IV (Sep 21, 2013)

We currently have a SPOT and are going to buy an EPIRB for this season. There are a good bit of choices out there. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

As you mention there are many to choose from, for your first unit I would recommend an EPIRB of a PLB, longer battery life, more rugged etc... Just about all EPIRBs and PLBs these days are both 406 mhz with internal GPS so in that regard they are all the same. Some just have a few more whistles and bells. Then add a PLB if needed. We have two EPIRBs and 4 PLBs on our boat. We keep an EPIRB on the bridge and one in the salon in prominent locations. The PLBs are in the ditch bag, radio box etc...

Key to me, is to have it in a readily accessible and visual location, one such that in a panic situation you know right where it is. You don't want to be looking for your EPIRB in the dark or under stress.

Good luck, hope you never have to use one!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

I keep one in my pocket! When sh** happens it will happen faster then you can get to one

http://www.westmarine.com/buy/acr-electronics--resqlink-personal-locator-beacon--12030540


----------

